# No longer needed: Right hand Shimano SPD-SL pedal



## DCLane (14 Jul 2016)

A bit of a weird one this; I've got two LH only Shimano SPD-SL pedals. Ones an Ultegra 6620 and the other an Ultegra 6800.

Does anyone have a right hand SPD-SL pedal they don't need?

Preferably matching-ish; i.e. R540 for the 6620 and similar for the 6800.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2016)

I might have - a 2nd hand bike I bought ages ago came with one SPD-SL pedal (the seller couldnt find the other), I use SPD's so its just sat in my box of bits - I'll check tonight whether its left or right and what it is. sods law says its the LH but you never know.


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2016)

I have a set of some Shimano Ultegra pedals but....they are stuck on the cranks. I have tried to get them off a few times but they won't budge (I did not put them on).
They are pretty scuffed but if you are desperate.

I will send you a pic if they are of use (maybe I will soak them overnight and try again)


----------



## DCLane (14 Jul 2016)

@Rooster1 - don't worry. If they aren't coming off I'd suggest leave them.


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> @Rooster1 - don't worry. If they aren't coming off I'd suggest leave them.


no worries


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Jul 2016)

I might. Can check tonight for you


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Jul 2016)

Is this what your after?


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Is this what your after?



That's the one. How much are you wanting for it please?


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2016)

My odd one is a left hand one I'm afraid. It was Sod's law


----------



## Kevin Alexander (15 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> That's the one. How much are you wanting for it please?




How about £15 delivered


----------



## broady (15 Jul 2016)

How about this?


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Jul 2016)

I have a set of shimano R540's going spare for £15 posted. I found I was slipping round too much on the sl's when commutting so switched back to spd. Will put a pick up soon.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2016)

@broady - that'd be fine. How much please.

@chris harte - yes please. Let me know how to pay you.


----------



## broady (15 Jul 2016)

£10 posted?


----------



## broady (15 Jul 2016)

Think I have a pair of 540's too if interested for an extra tenner?


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2016)

broady said:


> Think I have a pair of 540's too if interested for an extra tenner?



Yes please to both - just let me know how to pay you.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2016)

All sorted - thanks.


----------



## broady (16 Jul 2016)

All posted


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Jul 2016)

Damn, you are sorted and I never got time to try out a heather mills joke!


----------

